
The best of rivals: how four friendships changed the course of art history - tintinnabula
http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2017/01/best-rivals-how-four-friendships-changed-course-art-history
======
divbit
>In a bewildering act of vandalism, Manet slashed the picture right through
the profiled face of his wife. Smee suggests that Manet felt Degas had
portrayed him as overcome by ennui, boredom, indifference, even contempt. The
cut was the psychological equivalent of Manet stabbing Degas.

Judging from the article, rivalries sound like they lead to fairly unhealthy
behavior, also people have different strengths and weaknesses, so why measure
yourself based on someone else.

